# Steam paddler



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

Hello all. I have just returned from another pre-season trip on the P.S.Waimarie, which is a coal fired, steam driven paddle steamer operating on the lower reaches of the Whanganui River in the North Island of New Zealand.
Last week we took the Melbourne Cup for a trip up the river, when it was touring NZ, a lovely day on the water and the cup is a stunner! (Kiwis and Aussies will know about this)

It is an absolute privilege to be able to sail on this 114 year old vessel and I can think of no better way to spend my retirement; I just love it and what an opportunity to be associated with shipping again, albeit on a small scale
We carry up to 140 passengers and have a liquor licence and serve tea, coffee light snacks and also do evening Jazz cruises. As the Bosun I keep the upper decks maintained and this year we are going to be staying behind after each trip to do some small jobs that we were unable to do over the winter lay up. Maintenance is hard during the Summer when we are busy.
Several of us crew dogs are looking to sit for a Masters certificate in the not too distant future to ensure continuity of Command of this great asset. 

Any of you UK members visiting NZ and all those on SN who are resident here in Godzone are recommended to this fine vessel. Come aboard for a trip down memory lane, listen to the beat of the paddles, enjoy a cold beer while looking at the scenery and if you're really lucky we may be able to cover you in soot as well!
If you are interested just Google "Waimarie" and we are also on facebook. I have no shame in pushing the old boats barrow, we need to keep her afloat, so think about it. 

Cheers.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Donald, any chance of a photo of her Engineroom please. A thing of beauty is a joy for ever, not sure about some of the Crew though.(Jester)


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Donald, if I turned up would I have to shovel coal?

Bob


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

spongebob said:


> Donald, if I turned up would I have to shovel coal?
> 
> Bob


We have the opportunity on offer to passengers to stoke and get a certificate to that effect. In your case Bob you could be an honorary stoker and we would let you loose on the wheel as well. No pressure.
Nothing would be too much for fellow SN crewmen!


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

chadburn said:


> Donald, any chance of a photo of her Engineroom please. A thing of beauty is a joy for ever, not sure about some of the Crew though.(Jester)


I'll see what I can do, our next trip is Wednesday.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day donald mcghee.sm.yesterday.14:43.re:steam paddler.great to have this wonderfull vessel of old still paddling the whanganui river,well done to all you people who keep her afloat.regards ben27


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

chadburn said:


> Donald, any chance of a photo of her Engineroom please. A thing of beauty is a joy for ever, not sure about some of the Crew though.(Jester)


Some pics of the ER trust they are OK.


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

Great shots Donald, I am all excited.
The Boiler is relatively new and manufactured by Easteel Industries of Dannevirke but there are a few chestnuts on board such as the Ronald Trist low water whistle alarm and the Tangye feed pump, all bits and pieces that I have had a lot to do with.
Easteel Industries is the company that took over me and the Babcock license in the mid 80's when Babcock pulled out of the colonies. I was the Auckland Director until I retired in 1994 and as I do not recall the boiler being built it must be fairly recent. I will check with the old company, now under a different name, to get some details.
Tangye steam engines were an agency of the now defunct engineering importer John Chambers and son and many of their engines were installed in saw mills and the like around NZ.
Is the main engine built by Tangye?

This makes it a must to visit the ship some time.

It must be a cushy number, is that your striped deck chair tucked away?

Bob


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

spongebob said:


> Great shots Donald, I am all excited.
> The Boiler is relatively new and manufactured by Easteel Industries of Dannevirke but there are a few chestnuts on board such as the Ronald Trist low water whistle alarm and the Tangye feed pump, all bits and pieces that I have had a lot to do with.
> Easteel Industries is the company that took over me and the Babcock license in the mid 80's when Babcock pulled out of the colonies. I was the Auckland Director until I retired in 1994 and as I do not recall the boiler being built it must be fairly recent. I will check with the old company, now under a different name, to get some details.
> Tangye steam engines were an agency of the now defunct engineering importer John Chambers and son and many of their engines were installed in saw mills and the like around NZ.
> ...


Not sure who the main engine is by, but it is the original from 1899, when she came out as a Yarrows of London Meccano set in 65 packing cases. Put together by the local Foundry here in Wanganui. The engines were intact when she was salvaged and are still going 114 years later.

I will make sure you spend as much time as you want should yopu visit. Would be great to see some fellow SN members.

A few more for you.
Don


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Donald, interesting adaption on the Main Stop! Do the Boiler Water G Columns use pre- formed packing or do the have to be packed using loose fibres and a small copper packing tool as they look like the older type?


----------



## spongebob (Dec 11, 2007)

The main stop extended hsndwheel looks like an adaption for shorties !
Geordie Chief, I see that the W gauges are Klinger make and they would have preformed packing sleeves for the cocks and probably a rubber cone sealing the glass water gauge tube.

Bob


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

I have worked on the older type that had to be 'hand packed' with Blue Asbestos fibres using a own made copper packing tool both on the cocks and the glass. Interesting Boiler, thanks Bob and Donald(Thumb)


----------



## Donald McGhee (Apr 5, 2005)

Jeez you guys! The technicalities of the engine and boiler are beyond a mere mortal like me! I only drive the old girl.
Just as well you can answer the hard ones. I will ask our engineer what's what though and get back to you.


----------

